# Dreamchii Blankii made for Mousse



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just finished making this today. phew! 2 hrs of back pain lol

(29 x 30 inch) irreversible blankii








i tireds momma~








teehee~ comfy








love this color thread 









*yawn*....hope you likie :albino:

until next time...got more orders to go yay! fun fun :]


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG i just love Dexter!!! hes the cutest little poser ever!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Thankie amyalina!  he's so silly


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

he looks hilaarious in each of those pics!! i love it


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is adorable, and of course Dexter too......Love it.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks guys  yay!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Cute blanket, great job! So nice to see Mr Dexters little face on here again


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Love the pics of Dexter, and nice blanket! really love the monogramiing


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> Cute blanket, great job! So nice to see Mr Dexters little face on here again


thanks reese and miley! 



elaina said:


> Love the pics of Dexter, and nice blanket! really love the monogramiing


thanks elaine!!!  i worked hard on it hehe
i knowwwww dont u love the embroidery!


----------



## angellovesanimals (Jan 11, 2011)

wow, the blankets turned out really good! I'm glad you liked my suggestion of the no sew blankets


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Lovely blanket and DEXTER IS A CUTIE PIE


----------

